# emusic.com and HDtracks.com Downloads



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Occasionally my wife listens to music on our headphones on the computer and wants me to download a song or two for her. I rarely download music, but instead I just buy the CD, but for her one or two songs Amazon MP3 Downloads works fine at .99¢ each.

I was poking around some of our affiliates and noticed we have *emusic.com* listed, yet I am not that familiar with them. It appears their songs are only .89¢ with some only being .49¢ ... so I may have a new place to download music for her. It looks like they are also offering a $25 credit right now when you join.

They also offer a daily download for free and downloadable Audiobooks.

For those wanting to download albums or single tracks in higher resolutions FLAC (up to 192/24)... then *HDtracks.com* is a great source. Of course those will cost a little more.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Sonnie said:


> Occasionally my wife listens to music on our headphones on the computer and wants me to download a song or two for her. I rarely download music, but instead I just buy the CD, but for her one or two songs Amazon MP3 Downloads works fine at .99¢ each.
> 
> I was poking around some of our affiliates and noticed we have *emusic.com* listed, yet I am not that familiar with them. It appears their songs are only .89¢ with some only being .49¢ ... so I may have a new place to download music for her. It looks like they are also offering a $25 credit right now when you join.
> 
> ...


Absolutely, absolutely, we should support those hard-working artists and pay for our music/media. Once in awhile someone will hand me a burned CD and say "check this out." If I like it, I buy it, even have unopened CDs purchased in support of artists discovered via burned CDs or "gifted" tracks (should probably just say no). Thanks for the heads up, Sonnie, those download sources are inexpensive enough there is no excuse.


----------

